# Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 46 mystery cable? 5 pin DIN, what is it for? *RESOLVED*



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all - I purchased a mid eighties Bremen SQR 46 for a new install I'm doing and it has a cable coming out of the chassis with a 5 pin DIN female connector. In the manual it doesn't mention it, and the picture in the manual shows a knock out in the chassis in that location. I didn't think CD changers were available when this radio was made, but it's an 
auto manufacturer OEM product - Porsche, BMW - not sure which. I thought it might be an input for a cell phone system.. Any ideas?


----------



## RedSwede (Aug 11, 2017)

I 99% sure it is the line level out for an external amplifier.


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought that at first also, but there was a rubber cap covering the line out 8 pin DIN connector on the back of the radio - number 6 in the first picture.


----------



## RedSwede (Aug 11, 2017)

Ah right of course. Pretty sure mine doesn't have that. But it's a Toronto - I seem to recall some traffic thing that the Bremen has that the Toronto doesn't - so maybe it's a module for that or a dual arial (might seem plausible given its location by the arial).

It's not phone or CD


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh that could be - there are multiple bands it picks up. I'm going to open the case and see what it's going to.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Any help here? Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 46 Question... - Rennlist - Porsche Discussion Forums

and









Radio Audio Pin-out and wire color and Harness Adapter information for behind the radio on a stock 993


Below are the complete 993 pin assignments and functions for the Block A harness a superset of what is specified in the diagram above...




993servicerepair.blogspot.com













DIN-RCA harness for Blaupunkt SQR 46 - BERGVILL F/X


Harness specially made for use in Porsche vehicles and with the Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 46 DAB head unit. This harness makes it possible to install the Blaupunkt head unit without the need for cutting




www.bergvillfx.no


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

RedSwede said:


> I 99% sure it is the line level out for an external amplifier.


that is correct …..

It’s 500mv output also

outer shield is return 4 other pins single-ended RCA type for front n rear audio


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

The Dude said:


> Any help here? Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 46 Question... - Rennlist - Porsche Discussion Forums
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Thank you - I will check that out.


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> that is correct …..
> 
> It’s 500mv output also
> 
> outer shield is return 4 other pins single-ended RCA type for front n rear audio


Thank you! Is that in addition to the 8 pin DIN connector behind the rubber plug, or in place of?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cact34r said:


> Thank you! Is that in addition to the 8 pin DIN connector behind the rubber plug, or in place of?


addition ?
Your post says 5pin 

sorry I didn’t read very much …

an 8 pin din could also be audio , but the deck wouldn’t have both… does it ?

what year is this deck , pre 89?


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> addition ?
> Your post says 5pin
> 
> sorry I didn’t read very much …
> ...



It's pre-89, factory for porsche and others. In the first picture I posted it shows the 8-pin connector in the top right, but does not show the 5-pin cable that it also present coming from the bottom left. So yes - both.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cact34r said:


> It's pre-89, factory for porsche and others. In the first picture I posted it shows the 8-pin connector in the top right, but does not show the 5-pin cable that it also present coming from the bottom left. So yes - both.


okay it could still be audio

power the deck up and set DMM to AC volts and use mV range and play audio at max and look at pins for small amounts of AC voltage that fluctuates and goes to zero with volume all the way down

test all kinds of pin configurations …..

it could be rca level with positive and return on separate wires instead of common return (common ground) like the 5pin

should be really easy to identify

some simple phase tests after Install can identify the polarity…..


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking at the pic it also shows no hi level audio outputs , so that means only one thing …. It is low level audio


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

There are 4 high level speaker connections top right (2-3-4-5). I opened the case today and found this - does it look OEM or something added later? The arrow is pointing to where the cable comes into the case - it goes across the top and out underneath. All 5 wires are soldered to the board. I would think an antenna would only use 2, maybe 3 connections. Mystery!


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

I finally had some time to analyze the service manual and I'm pretty sure this is a custom added aux-in connection that provides switched power to an external device. The white and brown leads are soldered to the back of the tape processors connection to the main logic board at connector N1400. I'm nor sure what NF-L and NF-R stand for, but I did find that on much newer Blaupunkt DAB units those terms are used as labels for aux-in for CD players or line in jacks. I haven't tested it yet, but if this is the case I'm quite thankful - this is what I planned to do with the deck when I got it from eBay, just wasn't sure how.

Based on the schematic this would insert an audio signal after the tape heads and noise reduction circuits but before the pre-amp stage.


----------



## cact34r (Nov 23, 2009)

Final update: I reconfigured the 5 pin plug into a power/ground connection and a 1/8" stereo input jack. It is a fully functional line-in jack, with a remote power turn on. I don't know if something else was done to the head unit as I was expecting to have to use a blank tape when feeding from the line in, but as soon as an input signal is applied it seems greatly quiet whatever is currently selected and play the line in. I've connected a JL Audio bluetooth adapter to it and it's working well in all functions. 

So, if anyone is looking for instructions on how to had line-in to one of these older Blaupunkts, this seems to work. I'm so surprised to have found this.


----------

